# Topics > Entities > Societies >  SacRobotics, a Local Robotics Club, Sacramento, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - sacrobotics.com

youtube.com/sacrobotics

facebook.com/Sacrobotics-285111598211450

twitter.com/SacRobotics

----------


## Airicist

Joe Grand Presents at Sacramento Area Robotics Group 

 Published on Nov 15, 2012




> Joe Grand presented "Development Diary: The Parallax Laser Range Finder" at Sacrobotics on 8 NOV 2012. In this video he demonstrates a text-to-speech engine used in one of his projects.

----------

